

Ask HN: Free Web Based Project Management - quizbiz

Can anyone make any recommendations? Thanks!
======
hypotenuse
I've heard many positive reviews of Pivotal Tracker:
<http://www.pivotaltracker.com/>

If you're hosting it on your own I've also heard that Redmine is great:
<http://www.redmine.org/>

~~~
brudgers
I just started using Pivotal Tracker for a small project this week after
reading about it here on HN. So far, so good.

------
cag_ii
What specifically are you looking for?

Github has a free plan for open source projects: <https://github.com/plans>

bitbucket is also fairly popular these days: <https://bitbucket.org/plans>

------
davidedicillo
Project Pier is pretty good, it's the open source branch of ActiveCollab
<http://www.projectpier.org/>

------
e-epsilon
If you don't mind hosting it yourself there is open atrium.

<http://openatrium.com/>

------
huwshimi
I run a little app called Reverb (<http://reverbapp.com>) if you're
interested.

~~~
davidedicillo
Is it free because it's in beta?

~~~
huwshimi
There will always be a free version. There will at some point be a paid
version with more upload space etc. (more info here:
<http://reverbapp.com/help/#how-much-does-it-cost>).

